# Using laptop without battery



## Rastko (Feb 11, 2018)

If I take out the laptop battery, do I confuse the acpi system?

I get kernel spam containing:


```
No handler for Region [RCM0]
```


```
acpi_ec0: evaluation of query method _Q42 failed: AE_NOT_EXIST
```

Is it due to me removing the battery, and if so, how can I tell acpi system not to look for it?


----------



## Staffan Mattsson (Mar 5, 2018)

Whatever it's worth I removed my battery, to see if I could prevent the computer from crashing (see other thread). It didn't help, but worth saying is that I didn't get your error messages. At least not on screen. I don't know where to look for them otherwise.


----------

